# Nhà cấp 4 nhỏ gọn và đầy đủ mọi tiện nghi



## lalamini (14/11/21)

Nhà cấp 4 nhỏ gọn và đầy đủ mọi tiện nghi Bản sơ đồ này sẽ gợi ý cho bạn cách xây dựng các không gian chức năng cần thiết cũng như cách bài trí đồ đạc sao cho hợp lý, để tạo không gian sống thoải mái, thoáng đãng. Tư vấn thiết kế Dự án Stella Vĩnh Long hợp lý, thuận tiện cho nhà cấp 4 có đầy đủ không gian chức năng với tiêu chí nhỏ mà đủ. Diện tích mặt bằng 34m không thật rộng, do vậy chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên xây thêm một gác lửng để có thêm không gian và dễ bố trí nội thất. Ở tầng trệt, bạn nên bố trí một phòng khách nhỏ, một bếp nấu, bộ bàn ăn xinh xắn cho 4 người và một phòng ngủ. Để có thêm không gian riêng tư, bạn có thể biến tầng lửng thành một phòng ngủ rộng, Dự án Stella tại Vĩnh Long thoáng có đầy đủ tiện nghi và riêng tư cho vợ chồng mình. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hãy sử dụng gam màu trắng hoặc các màu pastel là màu chủ đạo cho ngôi nhà bởi chúng sẽ khiến không gian bên trong rộng và thoáng đãng hơn. Những đồ trang trí tuy đẹp nhưng lại dễ gây cảm giác rối mắt và bừa bộn. Do vậy để tạo ra sự ngăn nắp, gọn gàng cho không gian sống, bạn không nên lạm dụng chúng quá nhiều. Bạn có thể tham khảo cách bài trí cũng như phối màu của căn hộ sau đây để có giải pháp tốt nhất cho căn hộ của mình. Phòng khách với nội thất gam pastel kết hợp màu gỗ. Nên sử dụng các loại tủ có nhiều ngăn chứa để tiện cất gọn đồ. Nếu yêu thích nội thất gỗ bạn hãy phối chúng với nội thất màu sáng để cảm giác không gian rộng, thoáng hơn. Với gam màu đen trắng cá tính, căn hộ này không những khiến không gian sống của bạn rộng, sáng và thoáng mát mà còn rất phong cách. Nhà bếp hiện đại, tiện nghi dù nhỏ. Phòng ngủ có cửa sổ lớn vừa tận dụng được ánh sáng thiên nhiên, vừa tạo cảm giác thoáng đãng, thư giãn. Dựa vào yêu cầu cũng như những thông tin bạn đã cung cấp, chúng tôi xin đưa ra bản sơ đồ mặt bằng bố trí nội thất Stella Vĩnh Long để bạn tham khảo. Chúc bạn thành công!


----------

